# Rarer than Hen's Teeth?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Dracula's Clothesline!
(The black clothes have to be in the sun to ever dry, yet how can Drac negotiate the sun's rays to hang them up or to retrieve them when they are done?
Problems, problems!)
I took a picture of my black-drac clothes hanging on my clothesline and I began to wonder?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Um.....Like everything else Drac does--NIGHTIME!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, it's hard to get that moon-fresh scent. 
-Stryker
"I'll work on a tagline later"


----------

